# Edonkey/Emule for Linux

## Gnirf

Hi,

I want to know if anyone has already played with the edonkey/emule/overnet network under gentoo.. I was setting up a new gentoo running kde and all the important things very well. Know i wanted to download from the edonkey network even when i am under linux ... 

If anyone can tell me what is the best way to do thism, please let me know. What is the best client frontend, ... and is it possible to admin a client over the internet. A long time ago i had installed a webadmin from OCBMAURICE for the commandline client of edonkey2k but iam afraid that the edonkey for linux is too old ... arent there newer clients ... 

Thanks 

Gnirf

----------

## thomas001

you may try the linux client from www.overnet.com but wait until .43 for linux is out. .42 freezes after a while.

or you may try mldonkey which works pretty well,but was blamed for bad behaviour in the overnet network. think this is fixed now

----------

## koala

I still haven't tried this:

http://personal.inet.fi/cool/tiku/lmule/index.html

As it looks its build is not very straightforward, but it might be what you want

----------

## Craigo

Or use giFT and giFTcurs (CVS preferably). Overnet is neat to be honest.. just too many to find  :Wink: 

-/Craigo/-

----------

## rizzo

Does giFT use the edonkey network?

----------

## Craigo

OpenFT to be honest.. though you get decent downloads on that. I have to admit I am collecting a lot of anime movies/shows where I don't get to see them at all in the UK!

-/Craigo/-

----------

## MOttS

Hi

I'm using eDonkey on my KDE desktop with no problem.  I'm using a modified core and a gui from that website: 

http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/index.shtml

The modified core support a progress bar (like in windows) and you can control the core remotely via port 4663.

Ciao!

MOttS

----------

## Craigo

I'm not really keen on edonkey to be honest.. maybe I should try this out once I get ADSL sorted out. Cheers for the link.

-/Craigo/-

----------

## Spacemage

Well there is a new Linuxversion of the Edonkey client now.V0.44

http://www.edonkey2000.com/downloads.html

I do not know how good/stable it is but in case it gives you trouble you can try mldonkey. emerge it or download it from:

http://mldonkey.berlios.de/modules.php?name=Downloads

----------

## yozik

Have you tried mldonkey at mldonkeyworld.com?

It is an interface to the edonkey/overnet, giFT, gnutella/limewire, opennapster, soulseek and directconnect networks. It works pretty good(for someone's "project")

I give it a 8.5-9 out of 10  :Smile: 

----------

